# Ht Willys Build Off Contest



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to the *"HT WILLYS BUILD OFF CONTEST"*
This is the offical Posting for the Willys build off. 
Contest Ends: *July 31st. 12pm*.
Entry: *Any thing Based on a Willys*( Custom, Resin, Stock,ect.)
1 Entry per builder or poster. just to make it fair
Post pictures of your entry and a small discription of entry to better help in judging.
Just to make it a little more even. 2 catagories. *Stock* and *custom*..  
*You can build 1 each for each catagory*. :thumbsup:
Please Pictures and discription only in this thread. Hold comments to other thread. 
Judge and prizes to be announced in 1 week. I have a special catagory up my sleeve.. :wave: 
Put your best Willys foward and have a blast. Contest starts Now.ding..ding...ding.. :freak:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*New announcement*

Picture posting thread.  Contest cars only..Just movin it up
Here is a Update on what the winner will get for the best of the best..
This is actually somethin for the room. :thumbsup: 

Best Overall::: Winner will get . 1 Highland mint Dale Earnhardt with used race tire and gold coin. #71 of 103 made. ($75 value) Plus we have a new buisness going. Photo ball shop. We will place the winners pic of car on a Christmas ornament for you to display anytime.

Best custom::Richard Petty Lithograph. Certified.($40 value) Plus pictured ornament of your winner 
Best Orig. Look::Richard Petty Lithograph.Certified $(40 value) Plus pictured ornament of your winner. 

The final Judge is going to be....Drum roll please..  
Custom judge... Thought I was going to let the cat outta the bag.. :freak: 
All the prizes is going to be for the race room or track room. If that is ok with you guys.
Wanted to do something different for this one. Seems like all is for slots. How about the race room to.. :thumbsup: Picture of the ornaments a balls we do will look like pic but with winners cars.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Okay GB....*

Sounds just fine and dandy to us here in CT. Very nice indeed. Thanks for going to all this trouble for us. :dude: nd


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Prize update*

All classes to give more kick to this build off is listed. I think it will add some fun to it. :thumbsup: Give all a chance at what they do best and have 3 chances at a winner. All cars will be looked at the same no favorites here(Unless it's a big enough bribe) LOL. At the last day I will put up a poll with all who entered. I will let the Hobby Talkers do the Voting.  I was thinkin about it but" JUDGE GEAR BUSTER" sounds like a hangum judge to me..  :devil: 
Lets get buildin.. Times runnin out. Last day of july deadline. :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My Gray Old Skool willys Truck...4x4 but realy just rear drive...*

Yeah I am first!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks gear buster for this Contest! Would just like to say that I have had a blast building my little Old Skool Willy's truck. Now I am going downstairs and run it to the ground. 

This build was made for cosmetics but, was also built to handle what Godzilla Land (my track layout) has to offer. Cliffs...No Problem! Toxic Waste Dump...No Problem! Godzilla...as long as he is on his Medication...No Problem. lol

Will post a description of the Trucks build in a bit....lots of late nights! Was even late to work one day...hey 6:30 a.m. is to early to start work anyways. In September I get to start back at 7:00 a.m. Someday (*this is just a dream*) I will be a famous slot car body engineer and can sleep in and eat breakfast in the morning....ooooh that sounds so good.





































Vote for Pedro....Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Pumpkin Jack*

Started with a ciggy Willy's courtesy of Split Poster. 
Additional roof splice from a trashed Willy's provided by Alfa Slot.
Top coat is AFX orange from a stinky old van.
Winder glass provided by a smushed old Nomad .
Chute pack from a tattered Roarin rolls.
Pipes from Plastruct "Macaroni".
Wheels from a wrinkled semi tractor.
Grill is Bosch fuel injection filter stainless screen from Robin's Volvo.
Scoop from a scattered Lola T-330.
Motor guts and "orange-iginal" inspiration from Dragula.

Shout outs for all the moral support and the kind words that were posted. Y'all know who you are. :wave: 

Special thanks to Steve da "Gear Buster" for puttin this together. :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have no chance to win this one. Both entries are amazing!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I have no chance to win this one. Both entries are amazing!



Post it up anyways! I bet its a lot better then you think.


Dave


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

*Mudskipper*

Ok, I wanted to do something different. I've done hotrods, drag cars, and open wheel modifieds. This is one I have yet to see anyone do.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

mtyoder said:


> Ok, I wanted to do something different. I've done hotrods, drag cars, and open wheel modifieds. This is one I have yet to see anyone do.



Now that is cool.. nice work...


Coach!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Wile-Eeees*

Here is my entry with sorry pics. (atleast they are better'n coachs pics  

Wile-Eeees (warped JL body) sports a heavily slammed chassis (thanks for the tips, Bill!)
JL pull-back front wheels, stock rears with tiny sillys (Thanks, Ed!)
Rear skirts and boards (of styrene) shaved push-bar and a tilt-forward hood on a custom hinge (paperclip and plastruct tubing), and beautifully blown motor(from a spendy HW in a can)
Hunter Green paint (shakey can) and testors gold (brush) are the main colors. :thumbsup: (still can't find my acme decal sheet!)

Thanks, guys, for not letting me wuss out when Bill first showed his midnight pumpkin! Wile-Eeees had its dificult spots, but I am pleased with the final :thumbsup: results, hey! (it looks almost as good as the rest of the Willys, heh!)


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

This car blew me away,let me know if you would like to have me actually cast this car for production!!
DRAGjet






Bill Hall said:


> Started with a ciggy Willy's courtesy of Split Poster.
> Additional roof splice from a trashed Willy's provided by Alfa Slot.
> Top coat is AFX orange from a stinky old van.
> Winder glass provided by a smushed old Nomad .
> ...


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Heres my entry.*

Here we go. Just finished last night.. It's a 1940 Willys.. enough said..LOL

Started life as a Moon Eyes. I like them low and wild. So off came the roof and up radius the fenderwells. The roof line need something different so I needed a donor car.. How about a Mustang Fastback. 
Roof is a Mustang fastback dropped and slopped into the body lines.
Headlights was drilled and the mustang headlights frenched in. 
Grille was trimmed open and the Mustang grille made look like a Floater grille.
No need to waste.. Bumper was shaved and trimmed to fit contour of body.
Rear has the same treatment.A spare bumper was added to rear.

The wheels are RRR chrome reverse,Tires are Jacks with painted 4" white walls... Wide whites give classics look I say..  
The laker pipes is a parts box find. The mirrors on the side came from a Fast and Furious car. I knew there was a good use for those cars..LOL
Now.. Wonder how it sets so low... Modified Tyco curve hugger chassis with Tjet pin. The can motor fit like a glove when the chassis is trimmed at the sides. And the front hole lines up with the screw post.
The rest is dark blue flip flop laquaer,Laquaer clear, White graphics and stripping done by hand,Windows black tinted, and all polished at the end.
Enjoy the Contest and Good luck to all. 
Thanks for buildin and Havin Fun. :wave:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW GEAR MAN!..that's awesome! very classy ride


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Very very nice Gear Man

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW!*

Definitely some nice candidates here. Each brings something different. Great lookers for sure! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Man! You guys sure can build!

Craig, your rock-walkin' Willys design is outragous! If tyco had built those instead of their Bandit trucks, they would probably still be in business! :thumbsup:

Bob, Your Willys truck is super clean! (man-oh-man, you have a steady hand!) I really like the design. The striping is almost tribal in nature, eh. That, coupled with the skulls leads me to believe that its secret name is The Headhunter! I LOVE it! :thumbsup:

Coach, Your rail-rod-coupe-limo-drag car is too crazy-cool! :thumbsup: (I wonder where I can get one?) LOL! Please post it in the correct build-off thread! I would hate to have anyone miss it durring judging time! 
It deserves a fair shake just like the rest of the Willys contest cars!

Bill and GB, what can I say. You two gents have built 2 of the most sano rods in the whole contest! The "inja-nuity" that you both have shown goes beyond Einstien and the exicution goes beyond class, in my book, eh!

Great work, guys!!!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Coach, Your rail-rod-coupe-limo-drag car is too crazy-cool! :thumbsup: (I wonder where I can get one?) LOL! Please post it in the correct build-off thread! I would hate to have anyone miss it durring judging time!
> It deserves a fair shake just like the rest of the Willys contest cars!



Is this not the right thread? both have random babling and pics lol....


Dave

Both caleld the same too whats arushed guy to do?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

*Tom Curtis' entry!!!!!!!*

This car belongs to Tom Curtis of TSS Hobbies. He asked me to enter it for him. 

Features:

detailed interior with seats, roll bar, shifter, steering wheel and dash
opening hood
detailed blown hemi engine with plug wires, radiator, and hand made headers
parachute with rip cord
custom grill

The JLTO chassis under it is also built to run, it has neo dot trac magnets custom wound arm, silver brushes, braids on the pickup shoes, and shunt wires. Not only does it look good but it also hauls some serious booty!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Are those the old Tyco 440 (original) silicones on the rear? 

A lot of fantastic work here guys. If I had had an extra Willys body laying around and the time to do it I might have come up with one on my own. However the 1:1 hot rod had full grasp of my attention and wallet for the past month.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I found on guy on fleabay who does nice resin work and decals for all the other aurora excellerator cars (all but the willys flames) Well, all I did was ask him, send some pictures, and got 12 sets of these beauty flame tattoos (black, green and yellow)


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for entering my car Mr. Yoder!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Poll is up.*

Poll is up and runnin.. Coach has a entry which I moved for easier veiwing of all . Voting will run for a week and winner determined by your peirs... Members of the HT board all can vote for the Best... I am upping the anti.. PM me with a entry for a King of the Willys top prize and Braggin rights so to speak.. :thumbsup: which is listed at the beggining... The vote poll is for the Best 1st on the board
If I missed anybodys entry let me know so I can put them in..

 Good luck to all and Beautiful builds. :wave:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*caoch Entry*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok this will be item CPP 113 in the auction also.. I have to replace the motor as I stripped something in testing today oppps.... But her she is.. what started as Little Joe became Lady Ho II Lil Joe has a bit more work to do so ....Motor Body are all resin casts. Motor was origiangly from a hot wheels and way too heavy so used it to design this one, Body was a old one cut in front of the front sill Styrene extension wrapped in resin then made a resin mold of it and cast this finished product.. Grey undercoat darkened the Candy Apple Red more then I would have liked but no time to redo with a white undercoat...but ....

Coach I moved the Entry for you .. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*a few days*

Few days left to vote. 
Bill and the midnight pumkin is pulling a good lead. :thumbsup: 
Will anyone catch him.. Only time will tell.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Those 411 gears start real fast, but we'll see how they run out.  

With still 5 days to go, I'm running the Indy 500 in a drag car. Gotta stop for fuel at the end of the straights and coast/push it through the turns some times. LOL.

Plenty of time for the tortoise to catch the hare. :thumbsup: 

... Unless of course the tortoise suffers a drive by de-shelling at the hands of the Gear Buster!

Waaaaa, Waaaaaaa, Waaaaaa "Ka-thunk!" 

C'mon folks. There's got to be more than 25 of you out there!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

friggin Bill cheats, disqualify him from the next contest.


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

All cars were well done and well presented. It was a tough choice.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> ~snip~
> 
> C'mon folks. There's got to be more than 25 of you out there!


There are 26, Bill! And 2 of them actually like my Willeys! WooHOO! :wave: 

(I don't think that you cheated)


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*new contest??? Chriss wants to do a MM 55 build off!*

Hey everyone,

Someplace here on HT Dragula (Chris) posted to see if anyone wants to do a MM 55 Chevy anything goes build off!! I am in...anyone else?

Someone else then suggested a Rat Rod build off. Hey maybe we can do 2 different builds under 1 thread???? I would do both if anyone else is game. A little break after the Willy's contest would be nice...heck just make the build due date about 6 weeks and call it a go....any one else interested in this. 

I believe Bill Hall wanted in...C'mon lets build the coolest rods this WORLD has ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah baby! 

I got a Neal "Willy Woody" special that would make a greeeeeeeeeeat California Dreams Surf Rat Rod. Only had it 2 days but, the need to build detail is back again. Thanks Neal



















Hey does anyone here have the high technical skills of shrinking this 65s taillights down...(just need the 3 taillights in the picture) so, I can use this for my new Avatar???? I tried using my Adobe Art program but, just can't get this thing to work...ooooooh Dang. I did end up getting a front view of this car also. My parents had one of these back in the 70s & yes it was a blue SS!!










Bob...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Your welcome !*

:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


:dude:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Shrunken taillights pic for bobzilla*

Hi Bob,

I just shrunk your new avatar pic for you and uploaded it to my webspace.

Here´s the pic:










Feel free to copy and use it!

Best regards and greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thank you Claus*

Claus,

Thanks it worked! Thank you, thank you, thank you!

USA back at you.....Sweet!

I know a guy named Claus here in the USA. He is a great guy. Told this story to me:

When I came over to the USA I didn't know much English. So my friends told me when I can't understand what some one is saying to say "I can't stand you" Well lost in translation....should have been "I can't understand you" and he use to tell his old Boss this all the time...lol Very nice guy. He ownes his own roofing buisness and have known him for many years...Claus is Semi Retired now and kinda just laying bac taking it easy...Cool!

I am off German decent. My Grandmother told me that when our ancestors came here their names were Huff and Dick....well that doesn't come out so good over here. lol My name is Bob Hovendick ....took lots of name calling as a kid because of it.



















Thanks for fixing the 65 Impala lights for my Avitar and take care, Bob




clausheupel said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I just shrunk your new avatar pic for you and uploaded it to my webspace.
> 
> ...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

If this was golf I would be winning...


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

*bob's lights...*

Geez...beat to the punch!

Here's another anyway.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

SwamperGene said:


> Geez...beat to the punch!
> 
> Here's another anyway.


No way Swamper....way cool...Thanks! Gonna try and get this in my avitar. Hope it works....nice blink, blink....Bob...zilla


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Bob´s tail lights avatar v. 2.0...*

Hi Bob,

you´re welcome! I just did a little finetuning to your new avatar (a bit lighter and max. allowed width) - hope it works for you!? :wave: 










Although Gene´s blinky version is looking much cooler I don´t think the HT board system will allow animated gifs for avatars!  

Thanks for sharing your story about my namesake - funny misunderstandings are sometimes unavoidable when using other than your native language... :drunk: 

Hey, and count me in for the next buildoff contest! Unfortunately I didn´t have time for joining the fun this time... - all that I could have contributed was my Willys convertible vonversion I already did a couple of years ago (not too fancy compared to what you guys came up with):










Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Nice Job Claus...willy cool Willys!*

claus, Thanks again, Bigger is better, Bob...zilla

I was running out the door to work when this was posted. Just wanted to add that your Willy's is a really cool Claus, Bob (again)


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*nice vert*

Thats a sweet lookin vert there claus. 
Looks like the driver is havin a ball :thumbsup:
You can almost feel the wind in your hair and imagine a blonde next to you in the passengers seat. Her long hair stretching over the seat and her dress....
SShhesh... Daydreamin again.. Sorry..lol


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice detail Claus. I like the sunken interior and the windshield treatment. The dude with the hat is interesting. Is that a modified Preiser figure?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice Claus...*

*Always* enjoy looking at this one. A real smooothie for sure. nd

_BTW: Please tell that guy in the background on the right to straighten his neck tie... that's bothered me for years!!! _ :roll:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*And the winner is*

Congrates to Bill for the big run in the willys build off with the "Midnight Pumkin". He Squashed the competition so to say :thumbsup: 
He took a commanding lead from the green flag start and never looked back. 
A few contenders drafted but couldn't catch the wind.
GB was giving it a run, but run out of steam toward the end when the Curtis blower kicked in taking 2nd at the checkered flag.
Bobhch and the "Gray Ghost" scared in for a tight 4th, followed close by Joez in "Green with envy" for 5th. Joez might of had a chance ,but his top got stuck half way up when he wanted the wind in his hair. acted like a chute
MtYoder in the "Mud Skipper" and Coach in "Winning by a nose" fought for a tie for 6th. These 2 was battling it out from the start. Mytoder was slinging mud at Coach, as Coach's Exhaust fumed the inside of the Mud skipper..
Sethdaddy in " To hot to handle" ignited at the starting line as he was toasting marshmallows. The flames was so intense it made the tires stick like glue. Crazy Glue that is.  
Thanks to everyone who built super cool looking Willys and congrates to all for the effort that was put forth. :thumbsup: 
Bill, I will email you for your info so I can send out your spoils..
Thought there might be some stock builders ,so I will let the prize for that group ride till next time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*No doors ...no problem*

Congrats to you Steve as well. Super Contest! Thank you for your efforts.

Now for some full disclosure...LOL. Had a little malfunction with the styrene process and had to recoat the punkin. Darn stuff dried harder than a rock and I couldnt rescribe the body seams. D'Oh! Usually there's a couple day window before things set up and you can clean any seams or detail. Such was not the case. My scribe keep going askew as it couldnt find purchase in the super hard finish. This is not normal.

The driver of the punkin is destined to be forever trapped as there are no doors! His need for bodily functions will be met via special plumbing! So I was quite surpirised to streak out early and hold on for the win.

A great bunch of entries by some very talented people. I tip my cap to the field. Fortunately I had a good lead and the punkin held on to finish.

An exciting late finish by Tom Curtis, as voters pushed him toward the title!
My TM was sweating it! Robin was very excited to follow along. "Did you check the poll?" "What's the score?"...LMAO. She's very competetive.

Again Buster many thanks to you and all the worthy competitors for your efforts. I'd like to see a volunteer poll from the builders to approximate how many hours were involved to assemble the field.

Note to those voters who put the punkin way out front early...checks are in the mail...er I mean thank you!... we needed all the help we could get. :wave:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I liked them all... but Bill's was the da bomb!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> I liked them all... but Bill's was the da bomb!


Boom! I wanted to win...oh dang! lol

This was a lot of fun and a little stressfull at the same time. Everyone put forwards a great effort and the best Bill won.

Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Congrats on-timers!!!*

These are some fantastic customs. I like them ALL. Unlike some of us DNF'ers, you guys got the job done and did it well. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: X 8 = 16 + 1 = 17 (I'll throw in an extra for Joe... just in case he "misplaces" one of his). Nice going one and all. nuther dave


----------

